# I hate all my clothes!!!



## Ronni (Nov 30, 2020)

I don't know if it's an obscure reaction to Covid, if it's because 2020 just sucks, if it's the ravages of age on this ole bod, or something else entirely, but man!! I want to throw out pretty much every damn thing in my closet right now.  I HATE IT ALL.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








I've taken care with my clothes.  I have a basic, classic wardrobe, structured around my lifestyle, interests, hobbies.  Those pieces are supplemented with more trendy accessories, depending on season....scarf, pashmina, jewelry, berets, hats, boots etc.  Because I'm still working, because I dance, because I have other social get togethers/meetings/gatherings etc., (well, at least before Covid, and I will again when it's safe to gather) I have a varied wardrobe.  

But currently I hate it all!!!   I find myself browsing my favorite clothing sites, Amazon, perusing different looks/choices than my normal picks.  And every time I have to get ready for ANYTHING...it doesn't matter if it's a trip to the grocery store, a client appointment, a visit to my daughter's house, or the occasional socially distanced lunch at one of the two outside restaurants that we still frequent, I am agonizing over every single choice of every pair of pants, tops, shoes, boots, jewelry, accessories etc.  

Am I having a mid...er....late life crisis?  Am I going senile?  What on earth is wrong with me????


----------



## Devi (Nov 30, 2020)

... uh, you want a different (or supplemental) wardrobe? Just a guess.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 30, 2020)

You have a desire to change yourself, is what I'm getting.


----------



## Ronni (Nov 30, 2020)

Devi said:


> ... uh, you want a different (or supplemental) wardrobe? Just a guess.


i don't know!!!!  

I just know that I'm completely dissatisfied right now!  If I know it's just some kind of a 2020 sucks/Covid reaction, I'll ride it out.  I don't have the money, or honestly the patience, to do a complete do-over on my closet.  But it it's not a knee-jerk Covid type reaction then what IS IT??


----------



## Ronni (Nov 30, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> You have a desire to change yourself, is what I'm getting.


Oh.  You think?  Have you ever gone through something like this RR?  I mean, you strike me as a level headed sort, and I've always thought of myself the same way, so if you've experienced something similar then maybe it's not just a reaction to the times, there's actually something else propelling this utter dissatisfaction with everything I own.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 30, 2020)

Yes I have. It wasn't a huge deal, but I got a different job back then and felt better.
I would explore the possibility of what you'd really like to change about you or your life. If nothing, maybe get rid of a few of your least favorite items and slowly replace them with something you like better.


----------



## sadie123 (Nov 30, 2020)

I see it as a control issue.  So much of our lives are not within our control right now.  You do have control over your clothing.  Your smart, ride it out.  I keep wanting to buy new bedding.  I don’t need new bedding.  I don’t have room to store new bedding.  Somehow it keeps me focused on something within my control even if the control I had is to not buy anything I don’t need.


----------



## MarciKS (Nov 30, 2020)

Ronni said:


> I don't know if it's an obscure reaction to Covid, if it's because 2020 just sucks, if it's the ravages of age on this ole bod, or something else entirely, but man!! I want to throw out pretty much every damn thing in my closet right now.  I HATE IT ALL.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ever try one of those companies that mails you an entire outfit in a box?
Stitch Fix
Trunk Club


----------



## win231 (Nov 30, 2020)

Ask, _"Honey, can I borrow that Chase Card?"_
Then shop 'till you drop.


----------



## Lee (Dec 1, 2020)

Is it a lack of closet space Ronni? Maybe you feel like sifting through everything is getting tiresome?


----------



## chic (Dec 2, 2020)

Sounds like a typical Taurus wardrobe of classic pieces updated with accessories. In fashion, you're a leader, not a follower. If you can afford new clothes, go for it. It could make you feel better about a lot of other things in your life.


----------



## Knight (Dec 2, 2020)

Ronni said:


> I don't know if it's an obscure reaction to Covid, if it's because 2020 just sucks, if it's the ravages of age on this ole bod, or something else entirely, but man!! I want to throw out pretty much every damn thing in my closet right now.  I HATE IT ALL.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Try naked in the bedroom see what Ron thinks. Nothing wrong it's a woman thing about clothes.


----------



## Ferocious (Dec 2, 2020)

I hate all my clothes!!!​
*Hmmm, sounds like you want to be a nudist, Ronni......tell us all, where and when.   *


----------



## oldman (Dec 3, 2020)

Ronni said:


> I don't know if it's an obscure reaction to Covid, if it's because 2020 just sucks, if it's the ravages of age on this ole bod, or something else entirely, but man!! I want to throw out pretty much every damn thing in my closet right now.  I HATE IT ALL.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That’s OK, Ronni. I change wardrobes about every three-four years. Out with the old and in with the new. Donate the old clothing and help others. Suits generally get changed one at a time. They don’t tend to go out of style like women’s clothing. I’m not like most men. I enjoy buying new duds, except for now, I have suspended buying clothes because all of the fitting rooms are closed due to the Virus and I hate having to make 

My wife is a different story. Her and our daughter are continually shopping together. Doesn’t seem to get old for them. I think it’s more about bonding, than it is about shopping. When my wife and daughter go on a shopping trip, they actually go on a trip. Maybe Chicago, New York, Minneapolis or even out to the west coast. I guess having free travel kind of promotes their behavior.

Have you ever been to Mall of America? It’s not for me. Way too big. I go to a place near Philadelphia called King of Prussia Mall, or down to Maryland at the Towson Town Center.

In Nashville, we shop at Opry Mills and the mall in Green Hills.


----------



## gennie (Dec 3, 2020)

Ronni, your post reminds me of my daughter when she was 15.  Maybe it is just your inner child coming out.  Has she been repressed lately?


----------



## fmdog44 (Dec 22, 2020)

Don't toss your clothes give them to a charity.


----------



## Ronni (Dec 22, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> Don't toss your clothes give them to a charity.


I ALWAYS donate anything that’s useable .. clothes, shoes, household items etc.


----------



## Jules (Dec 22, 2020)

@oldman, you would be covered by yesterday’s Word of the Day.  Natty.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Dec 22, 2020)

Well, I thought long and hard about this because I actually bought all new sweats pants at the beginning of winter because the inside of my old sweats had worn down and they were not as warm, so I hated them.  I threw them away, I mean who wants cold sweatpants?

I have sweat pants for every occasion.

The go to the doctor sweatpants, loose and roomy.  The sit in my recliner and watch tv sweatpants while eating dinner-same pants, I just loosen the string tie.  The dark grey sweatpants that pretty much go with all my tops.  My blue sweatpants for that more formal dressed up look.  The string tie makes them all, well, adjustable, for my poor painfully bloated tummy.

Then my more formal sweatpants which are also my walking around the store winter sweatpants.  These sweatpants have a tighter ribbed waist so they won’t fall off, gather around my ankles and trip me.  Plus, it avoids mooning the Costco shoppers.

The bottom, of these pants, is also ribbed so it can be tucked easily into my short boot tops.  Keeps snow out of boots and my feet dry.  As for my tops, they all go well with my pants, and my 3 pair of tennis shoes and one pair of boots.

My trendy accessory of 1.99 knit gloves from Target and various colored socks from Target match whatever I am wearing.  I never wear jewelry or make up, never have.  I suppose I could agonize over what to wear-the loose sweatpants vs the tight waisted ones, but, why bother?


----------

